# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Varicocele en pijn na klaarkomen

## AnoniemNummer

Hallo, 

Ik heb varicocele, het doet niet pijn tijdens het sporten of andere inspanningen, maar na het klaarkomen heb ik wel pijn in mijn eikel, heeft dat een connectie? Of heb ik gewoon varicocele en een gevoelige eikel? Volgens mij zit mijn voorhuid niet te strak.

Groet

----------


## AnoniemNummer

Ik ben nog maagd en doe wel aan zelfbevrediging  :Embarrassment:

----------

